# Pogona species in the Southern cross comp...



## AGAMIDAE (Sep 2, 2006)

I think slatey thats a Pogona vitticeps... cna we get the picture larger thanks...so we can have a closure look?


----------



## ether (Sep 2, 2006)

I was having doubts as well.

However my biggest concern about the last picture was that fact that it was based around luck, not knowledge. Shoulnd't the comp be based on knowledge?

Cheers Alex


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Sep 2, 2006)

I amnot too concern on the luck thing really..but the right species/ answer is a concern...


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: RE: Pogona species in the Southern cross comp...*



ether said:


> I was having doubts as well.
> 
> However my biggest concern about the last picture was that fact that it was based around luck, not knowledge. Shoulnd't the comp be based on knowledge?
> 
> Cheers Alex



Well it is a guessing competition...


----------



## ether (Sep 2, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Pogona species in the Southern cross comp...*

Yeh that is ture, but the knowledge not luck thing is just my opinion.

Why is readysell on 6 points?


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 2, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Pogona species in the Southern cross comp...*

Because they got all 6 q's right. same as the other two guys on 6 i guess.


----------



## MrSpike (Sep 2, 2006)

I answered "Pogona sp" and got it wrong


----------



## ether (Sep 2, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Pogona species in the Southern cross comp...*

Doesen't say he got question 6 right


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Sep 2, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Pogona species in the Southern cross comp...*

On that pogona question a guessed too, could have been any of them.....but its a vittie so this needs to be cleared up...and to be honest I cant remember which pogona i said it was...but sure i said vittie...and thats what it is.


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 2, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Pogona species in the Southern cross comp...*

pretty sure i said barbaratta (spelling?)... I got it right, apparently  

And yeah that's a good point Ether...


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 2, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Pogona species in the Southern cross comp...*

*barbata*


----------



## hugsta (Sep 2, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Pogona species in the Southern cross comp...*

I agree Mark, I also thought it was a vittie, and by that photo I am pretty convinced it is a vitticeps. Even from that angle the head looks like a vittie and not a barbata and the pattern IMO is not much like a barbata either. I did say it was a vitticeps, not that it will do me much good, as I forgot to answer half the Q's......LOL


----------



## jordo (Sep 2, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Pogona species in the Southern cross comp...*

Marc I agree but the pic doesn't show it well enough to tell for me either. Even though it would be called an eastern at the zoo, I have seen many display animals with the wrong classification.



> Shoulnd't the comp be based on knowledge?


If its based on knowledge then people new to the hobby wouldn't be able to get involved, I think the comp is good because anyone can join in. Some of the early questions like "what state is the stumpy from?" did require a bit of knowledge and or research to answer.


----------



## tan (Sep 2, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Pogona species in the Southern cross comp...*

i shall be interested to see how this turns out .... i answered vitticeps too


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Pogona species in the Southern cross comp...*



hugsta said:


> forgot to answer half the Q's......LOL




LOL...I started answering the question at the brown tree snake haha, and stuffed if i know what the next one is but I gave it a good guess...lol


----------



## ether (Sep 2, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Pogona species in the Southern cross com*



> If its based on knowledge then people new to the hobby wouldn't be able to get involved, I think the comp is good because anyone can join in.



If the questions are going to get harder and harder as the comp goes, especially the 3 pointers at the end, then i would think that people new to the hobby will stand little chance of guessing the right animal.

Cheers Alex


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 2, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Pogona species in the Southern cross com*

I'm no gun at bearded dragons but i reckon that even seeing the entire photo still wouldn't have made this guess any more than just a guess. About the only one that i think could be discounted with that photo is the pygmy's.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Sep 2, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Pogona species in the Southern cross com*

the question asked for the species and not the sub species.....
so i answered Pogona... thats the species yeah? 
and barbatta or vitticeps is the subspecies yeah? or am i just plain wrong?


----------



## OzGecko (Sep 2, 2006)

I made the same mistake TX-III.
The genus is actually Pogona. But if you look in any dictionary Specie as it was listed actually refers to coin money.
Species on the otherhand is"any of the taxonomic groups into which a genus is divided, the members of which are capable of interbreeeding" it mentions a fwe other meanings alon the same lines.
The other problem I found was "no subspecies required". Logically I thought the only pogona sp. with subspecies is Pogona minor, so went with that.

Maybe questions should be more specific?

Daniel


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Sep 2, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Pogona species in the Southern cross com*

nope Pogona barbata and Pogona Vitticeps are species not subspecies, Pogona is the family


----------



## OzGecko (Sep 2, 2006)

Apologies for all the spelling mistakes in my last post. Probably should have read it before posting it. I'm sure you understand what I was getting at.
The current question (common name of a tortoise) will probably be just as bad. Most species have more than one common name. They should list the source of the common name they come up with.

Daniel


----------



## Nome (Sep 2, 2006)

OzGecko said:


> The other problem I found was "no subspecies required". Logically I thought the only pogona sp. with subspecies is Pogona minor, so went with that



That's exactly the logic I used to come up with my answer which was the same as yours.

Hopefully I'll have better luck with the turtle one.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Sep 2, 2006)

thanks for explaining that ozgecko!


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Sep 3, 2006)

Isn't Pogona the Genus Marc? Family Agamide - as per your name hehe


----------



## jordo (Sep 3, 2006)

> Isn't Pogona the Genus Marc? Family Agamide - as per your name hehe


Yep it goes: 
kingdom (animalia) 
phylum (chordata) 
class (reptilia) 
order (squamata) 
family (agamide) 
genus (pogona) 
species (yet to be decided :wink
I bet I stuffed it up.


----------



## Rossagon (Sep 3, 2006)

I'm glad that I'm not the only one that was questioning the species in the photo of the entire animal. It does look very much like vitticeps. Especially the row of spines along the side of the animal, very much like vitticeps.

And yes, the Genus is Pogona and the Species is vitticeps/ barbata. As has been said before, the only Pogona I can think of with a sub-species is Pogona minor minor.

Cheers Rossco.


----------



## junglemad (Sep 3, 2006)

gotta love these comps


----------



## raist (Sep 3, 2006)

looks like a vitticeps to me... The guessing bit of the competition keeps it pretty interesting IMO. Al long as not ALL the pics require a whole lotta luck i'm happy   it keeps the playing field level between the elites and us noobies


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Sep 3, 2006)

peterjohnson64 said:


> Isn't Pogona the Genus Marc? Family Agamide - as per your name hehe




sorry yes your correct....thats what happens with too much on ya plate at one time ...lol


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Sep 3, 2006)

wheres slatey????


----------



## snakehunter (Sep 3, 2006)

Well I said barbata so lets just leave it at that


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Sep 3, 2006)

ummmmmmmmmmmmmm no!!! at the very least this is a "reptile" site wanna the reptile species.....this is just a long bump lol


----------



## BeardyBen (Sep 3, 2006)

your all wrong................ its a Hybrid Barbata/vitticep


----------



## salebrosus (Sep 3, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Pogona species in the Southern cross com*

I answered vitticeps also,

Simone.


----------



## Malley (Sep 3, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Pogona species in the Southern cross com*

I was thinking vitticeps, but forgot to answer the question, due to a uni work frenzy  Glad i was wrong


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Sep 3, 2006)

BeardyBen said:


> your all wrong................ its a Hybrid Barbata/vitticep




PMSL


----------



## NoOne (Sep 3, 2006)

Thats a vittie for sure, barbatas are skinny bags of bones, not to mention to pointy heads.

I have to say the question in it's self wasn't writen very well, why doesn't someone else (who isn't in the comp) check over the questions before slately posts them, that way there will be no confusion.


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Sep 4, 2006)

bumpy bump bump bump


----------



## jeramie85 (Sep 4, 2006)

bumpity bump bump sorry i pushed it down but its up the list on the home page now


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Sep 4, 2006)

racking up the post jeramie lol


----------



## jeramie85 (Sep 4, 2006)

haha


aliepunks fault


wish i could actually help you out on this one


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Sep 4, 2006)

bump


----------



## jeramie85 (Sep 4, 2006)

lol

im sorry really i am

sad thing is i cant even type this without smilling with a big cheesy grin

o how small things make me happy


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Sep 4, 2006)

lol


----------



## Hickson (Sep 4, 2006)

I also think it's a Vitticeps based on the row of flank spines, a characteristic used in Cogger's to distinguish between the species. Was going to PM Slatemen about it but just didn't get around to it.

And has been already pointed out, Zoos sometimes have the wrong label on an enclosure.



Hix


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Sep 4, 2006)

I did PM slatey the shorty before I posted this thread up...and still no word...I think it needs to be fixed!


----------



## JasonL (Sep 4, 2006)

> your all wrong................ its a Hybrid Barbata/vitticep


Your actually probably right! I forgot to put an answer in but by the pic it looks like a vittie, although true coastal barbata's look alot different from some of the "country" ones that are naturally hybridiseing with vitties. I bet that animal came from such an area, and I bet it has some yellow colouration in it's mouth and was ID as a babarta from it.


----------



## Pike01 (Sep 4, 2006)

Yeah i could see it was a vitticeps by the row of spines on the side straight away, didnt think there was any point arguing.I got ripped off on the baby carpet question too,it was common or scientific name, i said coastal carpet python and got it wrong.When i asked he said he wanted the subspecies, i said coastal carpet is the sub species, never heard back or got the point.It can be annoying.


----------



## Mangles (Sep 4, 2006)

I actually guessed Barbata, so was pretty happy to have this one right, or so I thought.

With all the problems with the wording of the question and now the answer, maybe this question should be totally deleted.


----------



## snakes4me2 (Sep 4, 2006)

Mangles said:


> I actually guessed Barbata, so was pretty happy to have this one right, or so I thought.
> 
> With all the problems with the wording of the question and now the answer, maybe this question should be totally deleted.



no way i caught up a point on some of these front runners :wink:


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Sep 4, 2006)

last bump...I got now love from Slatey...he's going with the experts from the zoo with the incorrect info on the Pogona vitticeps encloure...so there you have it....


----------

